# Satin?.



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Have I got it right or completely wrong? Is a satin recognised by a sheen shiny coat?

Anyone help?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

the easiest way to know if it is a satin is to have a look at the upper front teeth. normally they are yellow, in satins they are white.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh right I'll look out for that thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Satin:









Not satin:









Both of these mice are the same colour (dove), so you can see how the satin coat affects the colour.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pics demonstrates well!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Serena said:


> the easiest way to know if it is a satin is to have a look at the upper front teeth. normally they are yellow, in satins they are white.


Great advice.... now how do I get them to smile???? :?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

if you cant tell its a Satin from as soon as it furs up its not worth keeping !!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Only on a really healthy black self is satin hard to identify; you need to look at the belly. If it is at all shiny, it's a satin black. The rest of the colors, it's the shiny all over that tells.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, since 90% of the mice in my mousery carry satin, if they're not already satin, I'm always excited when the fur comes in. On pied, it's super easy to tell, the white fur really shows it up. But on dark ones, sometimes I get really excited when the fur first comes in, thinking I have a satin, and then a couple days later I realize it's just healthy baby fur that is shiny but not satin.

I find it easier to tell around the genitals and behind the ears, where there are lighter hairs, on babies I have doubts about. I've yet to get a living mouse to willingly let me see their teeth.


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

Serena said:


> the easiest way to know if it is a satin is to have a look at the upper front teeth. normally they are yellow, in satins they are white.


Good fact.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Autumn 2006: No, they won't do it willingly, but one needs to learn to be firmly gentle, and scruff them, gently but firmly press against the teeth with a toothpick or shaft of a cotton swab. The mouth will open and you can observe the teeth. I kind of scruff then let the mousie rest against the hand and tip it back a bit, and apply the toothpick sideways against the teeth. They don't like it, but that's the drill. You need tp scruff right behind the ears, so they don't have wiggle room to turn a bit and perforate you.


----------

